# Gunman Kills 3 Pittsburgh Police Officers



## Cryozombie (Apr 4, 2009)

> PITTSBURGH (April 4)  A gunman wearing a bulletproof vest and "lying in wait" opened fire on officers responding to a domestic disturbance call Saturday, killing three of them and turning a quiet Pittsburgh street into a battlefield, police said.
> Police Chief Nate Harper said the motive for the shooting isn't clear, but friends said the gunman recently had been upset about losing his job and feared the Obama administration was poised to ban guns.


 
*sigh*

People are going crazy...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

I read it too.  Very sad.  The man clearly has mental problems.  The end result is society is less safe, honorable men are dead, and all of us as law-abiding gun owners may be made to feel the bite of the lash, due at least partially to the ironic beliefs of this man.


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2009)

.


----------



## tellner (Apr 4, 2009)

Look forward to more of this. After thirty years of systematic weakening of everything from faith in public institutions to the safety net to economic security people have lost faith. Society, democracy, the marketplace, government, law, religion - even the Divine and Perfect Faith of Capitalism - and community are all magic. When people stop believing in them they cease to exist. When they cease to exist desperate people cease to be constrained by things like morality and the value of others' lives.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 4, 2009)

There always has been crazies..always will be crazies. 

One has to wonder, if this guy didn't have these reasons to do what he did, what other "reasons" would have set him off?


----------



## seasoned (Apr 4, 2009)

*PITTSBURGH (April 4)  A gunman wearing a bulletproof vest and "lying in wait" opened fire on officers responding to a domestic disturbance call Saturday, killing three of them and turning a quiet Pittsburgh street into a battlefield, police said.
Police Chief Nate Harper said the motive for the shooting isn't clear, but friends said the gunman recently had been upset about losing his job and feared the Obama administration was poised to ban guns. *

People like this, piss me off. But that doesnt mean Im going out looking for loser jerks like this, and blow *them *away. **** happens, plain and simple. Responsible, means expecting the worse, and hoping for the best, and above all, preparing for the future. We have been through the best of times for the most part, and need to keep our sanity about us and make do.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 4, 2009)

*ragged sigh*

Sentiment 1: Prayers must go out to the families of the officers.

Sentiment 2: I need this, like I need another *******. Number one job, Captain Nutbag.:rpo:

Sentiment 3: Nobody is going to look me in the face and tell me these weren't coordinated, or at least pushed, to happen all at once.


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2009)

seasoned said:


> People like this, piss me off. But that doesnt mean Im going out looking for loser jerks like this, and blow *them *away. **** happens, plain and simple. Responsible, means expecting the worse, and hoping for the best, and above all, preparing for the future. We have been through the best of times for the most part, and need to keep our sanity about us and make do.




_He was_ preparing for the future...and judging by the way people are stockpiling guns and ammo, there are a lot more people preparing for the future the same way this waste of oxygen was doing it.


----------



## Flea (Apr 4, 2009)

This makes me sad; I grew up in Da Burgh.  It's a great city, much better than malarkey like this.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 5, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> _He was_ preparing for the future...and judging by the way people are stockpiling guns and ammo, there are a lot more people preparing for the future the same way this waste of oxygen was doing it.


 
But it must also be said that not all who have prepared in like fashion, are similarly a waste of oxygen in like fashion.


----------



## searcher (Apr 5, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> But it must also be said that not all who have prepared in like fashion, are similarly a waste of oxygen in like fashion.


 

I am one of those that are preparing, but I don't think I am a waste of oxygen.     Should I stop breathing?    Or should I be prepared to defend myself and those I love from these types of people?


----------

